

Open Data Could Be Worth $5.4 Trillion Annually - swGooF
http://datascience101.wordpress.com/2013/11/08/open-data-could-be-worth-5-4-trillion-annually/

======
manuelhe
has anyone tried accessing this data?

~~~
swGooF
Are you talking about open data in general or are you talking about the data
used in the calculation of $5.4 billion?

